# Leaving for the hospital in an hour



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

I will be leaving my house at 4:30 am for my right thyroid lobectomy today. Need to be checked in at outpatient by 6am and surgery starts at 7:30. I'm her first case of the day.

They really keep talking like I should be expecting to go home today. They explained that I would be her first case and that after surgery I would be in recovery and there they would check my calcium levels and if they are low they will give me some and then check it again in another 3 to 4 hours. During this whole process I will stay in recovery and that I should explain to my family that this may very well be an ALL DAY thing.

I will post and let you all know how I'm doing. Thanks for keeping me sane these last few weeks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hope all goes well, and we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> I will be leaving my house at 4:30 am for my right thyroid lobectomy today. Need to be checked in at outpatient by 6am and surgery starts at 7:30. I'm her first case of the day.
> 
> They really keep talking like I should be expecting to go home today. They explained that I would be her first case and that after surgery I would be in recovery and there they would check my calcium levels and if they are low they will give me some and then check it again in another 3 to 4 hours. During this whole process I will stay in recovery and that I should explain to my family that this may very well be an ALL DAY thing.
> 
> I will post and let you all know how I'm doing. Thanks for keeping me sane these last few weeks!


Bless your heart! Do know that we will be there with you in spririt and thought and throw in a few prayers too!

You will be fine.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just thinking of you!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Surgery took about 3 hours and im in a recovery room now. I'm in a good bit of pain... Who am I kidding.... A lot of pain. I did talk them into keeping me all night.

She said all went well. Now just waoiting for pathology


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

you need to sleep!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't be afraid to ask for those pain meds. (My pre-op nurse said to me "I doubt you'll be in much pain when you wake up, but as soon as you do, tell them your pain level is at a three and they'll dose you up good!" I did and they did. )

And, yes, get some sleep! :hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Don't be afraid to ask for those pain meds. (My pre-op nurse said to me "I doubt you'll be in much pain when you wake up, but as soon as you do, tell them your pain level is at a three and they'll dose you up good!" I did and they did. )


That's funny...the post-op nurse kept waking me up just to ask me how much pain I was in. All I wanted to do was sleep...just leave me alone, let me sleep, and I'll let you know if I need something for pain. No such luck! 

Glad to hear the surgery went well. Get plenty of rest!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They have been increasing pain meds but my pain has still not gone.below a 6! Six says she will discharge in the morning and drain may be in for 3 days!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> Thanks everyone. Surgery took about 3 hours and im in a recovery room now. I'm in a good bit of pain... Who am I kidding.... A lot of pain. I did talk them into keeping me all night.
> 
> She said all went well. Now just waoiting for pathology


You are a strong one!! Couldn't wait to let us know!! LOL!! Bless your heart!

By now, I hope the pain is under control and that you have something to eat? And I am very very glad to hear you stayed over night.

So glad this is behind you now and you will be too once the pain goes away.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

This is such a struggle. I'm home now and we were hoping to get the drainage tube out today or tomorrow but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Getting anywhere between 10 to 12 cc's every eight hours and she won't remove it until its less than 5 cc's. She also has my neck wrapped in a huge bandage that is very uncomfortable. :sad0049:


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

shaciam said:


> This is such a struggle. I'm home now and we were hoping to get the drainage tube out today or tomorrow but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Getting anywhere between 10 to 12 cc's every eight hours and she won't remove it until its less than 5 cc's. She also has my neck wrapped in a huge bandage that is very uncomfortable. :sad0049:


I'm so sorry  I didn't have a drainage tube but my first several days after surgery were very, very hard. I cried A LOT and regretted having surgery. I was so depressed and just wanted to sleep and never, ever wake up because I was so miserable. But, it passed, and it will pass for you too, it just doesn't feel that way now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been starving bit still finding it very difficult to eat. I haven't consumed this much applesauce since I was an infant! I'm still taking liquid roxicet 2 teaspoons every 4 to 6 hours. I also never imagined the inside of my throat would be this sore. Anyone else have a drain and how long did it take before they removed it ?

My blood pressure has also been abnormal low. Before surgery it was 161/91. Now I've been running 92/56 give or take. I've been trying to keep tabs on it because they don't want me to take bp meds until its back up


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> I have been starving bit still finding it very difficult to eat. I haven't consumed this much applesauce since I was an infant! I'm still taking liquid roxicet 2 teaspoons every 4 to 6 hours. I also never imagined the inside of my throat would be this sore. Anyone else have a drain and how long did it take before they removed it ?
> 
> My blood pressure has also been abnormal low. Before surgery it was 161/91. Now I've been running 92/56 give or take. I've been trying to keep tabs on it because they don't want me to take bp meds until its back up


Geez; I hope you won't need BP meds. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang in there, *shaciam*...it will get better. One day you'll wake up and feel like you've turned a corner...we're all rooting for you.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hang in there...keep using the ice and drink cool drinks (juices). Most likely your throat is sore from the breathing tube they use  My blood pressure was very low after surgery but is now back to normal. Stay strong!!!!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I go to see her tomorrow and hopefully it will be gone. I can't ice my neck at all because its wrapped in gauze and a blue cloth that looks like a neck brace. My bp went down after my hysterectomy too but it made its way back up. I also heard them say I was tachycardia through the whole surgery so hopefully that doesn't become an issue


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

shaciam said:


> Well I go to see her tomorrow and hopefully it will be gone. I can't ice my neck at all because its wrapped in gauze and a blue cloth that looks like a neck brace. My bp went down after my hysterectomy too but it made its way back up. I also heard them say I was tachycardia through the whole surgery so hopefully that doesn't become an issue


Ooh, lordy! The ONE thing I could not tolerate for probably 2 months was _anything_ touching my incision. You may find you feel a whole lot better when the dressing is removed.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Tonight the crying set in. I would love to take a shower and wash my hair. Bp was back up tonight so I'm restarting my bp meds.

Doctors appointment at 9:45. Hoping for good news because I could really use some right now . Feeling so overwhelmed.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

shaciam said:


> Tonight the crying set in. I would love to take a shower and wash my hair. Bp was back up tonight so I'm restarting my bp meds.
> 
> Doctors appointment at 9:45. Hoping for good news because I could really use some right now . Feeling so overwhelmed.


I didn't get a real shower or shampoo my hair for 5 days! I have never felt so scroungy in my life! :ashamed0005:

When I got home from the hospital, I quickly ate a huge muffin with a cold glass of milk (never even sat down) - then I went directly to take a shower...and I probably stayed in the shower for 45 minutes! I emerged triumphant though - I felt reborn...and you will too! I promise! Soap and water do magical things.

I never cried after my thyoidectomy but I did when I woke-up from my total hysterectomy. It was an emergency procedure and I knew I'd lose one ovary but when I came to I was told I'd lost everything. I was in my 40's, my daughter was in college, and I sobbed for hours saying now I couldn't have anymore children. :sad0049: I neither needed nor wanted "more children" but our hearts and emotions get the best of us when we're under a lot of stress and/or have more on our shoulders than we believe we're capable of carrying.

Your body has been clobbered with a double whammy but I have to believe time (like soap and water) does heal our wounded bodies and eventually we're able to feel whole again. I have to take my 90-year old mother for pain treatments every week and Tuesday I overheard a nurse telling another patient that pain, in and of itself, can cause elevated blood pressure. I can feel particularly stressed about something and my blood pressure will take off!

I hope today will bring encouragement.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. The drain came out today! Woo hoo! The giant bandage came off too.. double woo hoo! Unfortunately no pathology report yet. I go back Monday to remove stitches and report should be back then. I'm still having major trouble with food. I have to take baby bites of sandwiches and struggle to choke them down. Doc recommends that I continue sleeping at a 45 degree angle. I have a lot of bruising across my neck and chest. Just keep reminding myself this will get better.

I can relate with the hysterectomy. I'm 35 years old and my kids are 9 and 15. In march I had a partial hysterectomy and September we had to do a second surgery to do a total.


----------

